# 7 year old Horsefield showing signs of wanting to Hibernate



## Dave Chapman

After successfully Hibernating Eric our 7 year old Tortoise over the past 2 winters he is now showing sighs of wanting to Hibernate already not eating, in his sleeping corner for days. It is only July. Any advice?


----------



## LiasisUK

What UVB bulb do you have and when was it last changed?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

What are the temperatures and add details on how you are keeping him, diet, substrate etc - is he outdoors?


----------



## Dave Chapman

LiasisUK said:


> What UVB bulb do you have and when was it last changed?


Thanks for the prompt we are using a 80w Mercury Vapour Lamp, It hand not been changed for about 40 months. I have now changed it.


----------



## Dave Chapman

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> What are the temperatures and add details on how you are keeping him, diet, substrate etc - is he outdoors?


Eric lives indoors and eats a diet of foraged foods. He does have an outdoor space with weeds but just buries himself as soon as he is put there.


----------



## purplepixie

Dave Chapman said:


> Eric lives indoors and eats a diet of foraged foods. He does have an outdoor space with weeds but just buries himself as soon as he is put there.


 He buries himself because he is in a new space when outside, it can take a while for them to adjust to a new enclosure. But he will do far better outside. More natural and more natural grazing.
When inside with the sort of heat we have been having he is just burying because the temps are far to hot. They have the heat of the enclosure with the added heat from outside. . You can switch the heat off during the midday or even all day when temps outside are hot. He might become more active.
Does he have a clear nose and bright eyes?


----------



## Dave Chapman

purplepixie said:


> He buries himself because he is in a new space when outside, it can take a while for them to adjust to a new enclosure. But he will do far better outside. More natural and more natural grazing.
> When inside with the sort of heat we have been having he is just burying because the temps are far to hot. They have the heat of the enclosure with the added heat from outside. . You can switch the heat off during the midday or even all day when temps outside are hot. He might become more active.
> Does he have a clear nose and bright eyes?


Thank you for the advice. Yes he has bright eyes and a clear nose. We will try turning hia lamp off for a few days.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Now it has turned cooler I'm not sure turning the heat off is necessarily a good idea. What are the temperatures under the light and on the table generally?


----------



## SueBoyle

Dave Chapman said:


> Thank you for the advice. Yes he has bright eyes and a clear nose. We will try turning hia lamp off for a few days.


He should be outdoors now. Indoor keeping is only for tiny babies. He buries when you change his conditions as a natural response to the possibility of predators. It doesn’t mean it’s the wrong environment, just that he’s sussing things out. Horsfields are a burrowing species so they need to be able to construct burrows. www.tortsmad.com/russians.htm


----------



## Dave Chapman

Thanks Sue


----------



## SueBoyle

No problem. I blame pet outlets for not giving correct information on these lovely little tortoises.


----------

